
Scaling Y Combinator: the Grahambot [PNG] - aristus
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/170/439422722_78e1cf0f93_o.png
======
python_kiss
LOL! "For ages 28 and under". This also made me laugh:
<http://flickr.com/photos/36521975476@N01/138454683/>

------
notabel
Bah! The grahambot would obviously have squishy actuators for dynamic
balancing! None of this stiff-jointed ZMP crap!

[Anybots++]

~~~
aristus
This version of Grahambot is a knockoff of the Honda Human aka Asimo. Trevor
Blackwell wanted to see if he could build his own for less than $5,000 times
(n+1).

------
dfranke
Can it eat breakfast?

~~~
mattculbreth
:)

<http://paulgrahamatebreakfast.infogami.com/>

(What a strange thing that must have been to see if you were indeed Paul
Graham)

------
febeling
What does the "Delete that text from your homepage" line refer to? I cant
interpret that from any of the essays. Does Paul encourage to remove bad prose
from blogs to startuppers? Or does he advise not to say "What you cant say?"

~~~
dfranke
The entire gag is inspired by this comment:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=6709>

------
nostrademons
I bet Trevor would build it...

------
ramen
He should come with a towel.

------
ecuzzillo
HIS NAME IS ROBERT PAULSEN

HIS NAME IS ROBERT PAULSEN

\-- fight club

------
Harj
this is amusing

------
zkinion
haha, cute.

